
Show HN: Tab Destroyer – A Chrome extension to manage hundreds of tabs - eorge_g
https://www.thetabdestroyer.com
======
eorge_g
Hi all! I made tab destroyer with my business partner because he's kind of an
information addict and always drowning under hundreds (sometimes thousands) of
tabs. It turns your new tab page into an overview of all your open windows and
tabs that's searchable and organizable. It lets you close tabs, save tabs, and
drag and drop tabs between open windows (and also saved windows, which we call
"bundles").

It's very, very alpha and still has some bugs—but I'm working real hard on it.

I actually just rewrote it in react and am adding a bunch more features, but I
thought I'd show it to the world now to see if anyone else is looking for
something similar. He's now running with no more than 3 open windows at a
time, with an average of 20-40 tabs total.

Questions and feedback are greatly appreciated :)

